# Anybody tried the InStyler?



## *Gigi* (Nov 10, 2008)

So, I was watching TV and somehow got sucked into the InStyler infomercial and had a moment of weakeness and bought it. Has anyone tried it? I tried to search the forums, but with a name like "InStyler" all kinda stuff came up, and no reviews either. It is a hair straightner that is a rotating cylinder, for those who don't know. It is supossed to straighten without flattening and use less heat so less damage is done. Someone PLEASE tell me that it is the best hair tool that you ever used so I don't feel like an idiot for ordering it!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 11, 2008)

i have never used this. but a friend of mine had the roto styler which was pretty similar. it did not work well at all. it cuased the hair to tangle and and would get stuck in the turning mechanism and pull hair out

i can only see it working if you have extremely short hair.


----------



## nanzmck (Nov 11, 2008)

Roto Styler was horrible! I remember getting the stupid thing caught in my hair on the first pass. I did watch this informercial, however, and I was really impressed. (I think that's the point of an informercial!)

I'll search for some reviews on the internets and post if I find anything.


----------



## RoxRae (Nov 11, 2008)

One of the ladies I work with daughter got one.... she hasn't really said anything good or bad about it, they both have sort of short hair, chin length bob, and my co-worker did make the remark that it sure does straighten the hair. Hope this works out for you. Be sure to follow up with us and let us know!


----------



## nanzmck (Nov 11, 2008)

The Instyler: friend or foe?

Lots of reviews (good and bad) here!


----------



## rowantree (Nov 17, 2009)

I couldn't find one review on the InStyler using the link given, but on YouTube there are a few video reviews of this and they all say it works great. I really want to buy one...not through the company (I don't need two, that's crazy) but through eBay, where it's less expensive.


----------



## laurie_lu (Nov 17, 2009)

I have seen the InStyler at Bed Bath and Beyond. If you have their 20% coupon, you will get a good deal.


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 17, 2009)

if i were you, i'd get one from a major retailer like ulta, so i could return if it sucked


----------



## lexylove (Nov 17, 2009)

me and my sister really wanted one and so we kinda researched it before we brought it and this is what we found.

InStyler @ Pissed Consumer

the jist of whats on this site is that they have really bad customer service and alot of people have had some kind of money problem with them (like double billed or billed a different amount)


----------



## Jinx (Dec 29, 2009)

Didn't it used to be the RevoStyler?

I like the idea but when I see the commercial, I am seriously unconvinced.


----------



## pure25honey (Dec 30, 2009)

I tried this and thought it worked ok. I have super curly, super thick hair, it didn't get my roots very straight and it didn't leave my hair as sleek and straight as blow drying. It was quicker then blow drying straight.


----------

